

Amazon is down ... implications for AWS? - redorb
http://www.amazon.com

======
maximilian
Can you imagine being the guy or team that f'ed this up? Think how terribly
nervous/stressed you'd be for the hour or so until you fixed it!? An hour
would blow by in minutes as they frantically hammered on the keyboard in a
terminal to see what got f'ed, just thinking that they are loosing your salary
in revenue every minute or something awful. I can't imagine being an admin in
that sorta situation.

------
breck
$14.8 billion in revenue ~= $28,000 per minute

So an hour of downtime costs ~ $1.69 million

Very rough estimates, but could be close.

~~~
maximilian
Assuming you average their revenue. But i'll betcha they make a lot of their
money in spikes, so going down on a random friday evening, although costly,
isn't as costly as 1.69 million. Also, what percentage of people who wanna buy
something at the moment its down, won't come back later?

------
nickb
AWS services are all up. Just checked.

~~~
toffer
AWS status updates here:

<http://status.aws.amazon.com/>

~~~
redorb
on that page it says "we are having issues with aws.amazon.com" so the domain
itself (including subdomains) are in trouble...

\- Im predicting the https: will break soon (Currently working) as people find
out that it is working ...

TC just said its been down for over an hour ...huge, huge money...

------
markbao
<http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/amazon.com> Still down.

<https://amazon.com> still works.

~~~
jcl
Odd... Amazon.com works fine for me, despite the downforeveryone site saying
it doesn't.

------
icey
To me this smells of a rollout gone terribly, terribly wrong.

------
garyrichardson
My EC2 instances are all up. It's specific to Amazon's main site.

------
prakash
I went to a recent AWS talk by one of their evangelists, where they mentioned
that AWS is separate from amazon.com, in terms of the hardware used.

~~~
ckinnan
It's time to put Amazon on AWS then?!?

------
redorb
I'm getting a HTTP Status Code: HTTP/1.1 503 Service Unavailable from here
[http://web-sniffer.net/?url=www.amazon.com&submit=Submit...](http://web-
sniffer.net/?url=www.amazon.com&submit=Submit&http=1.1&gzip=yes&type=GET&uak=0)
and of course from my own PC

~~~
dougp
Something was going on yesterday I was getting error screens all over the
site.

------
mhartl
I get "Http/1.1 Service Unavailable", but if I refresh the page in my browser
it comes right up. Click on a link? "Http/1.1 Service Unavailable". Weird.

------
asenchi
Amazing how long it's been down for, I would figure this to be something that
they'd work to resolve nearly immediately.

~~~
Thorsten
yeah, its being worked on as we speak.

~~~
redorb
"he strongest day of holiday sales for Amazon was December 10th, on which
customers ordered 62.5 items pers second for a total of 5.4 million items. On
its peak shipping day, the retailer shipped products internationally to more
than 200 countries, moving more than 3.9 million shipments." from:
<http://www.gamasutra.com/php-bin/news_index.php?story=16762>

\- although its from the same spam article that said they sold 17 wiis a
second (when they were in stock) in 2007 ...

I would say every 10 minutes cost ...

78mm for a quarter in 07, (4 months = 120 day) 78mm/120 = 650k/day = 27k/hour
= $450/sec ... they are losing big would love to hear the story behind it.

------
comforteagle
My ec2 instances are up.

------
prakash
It would be interesting to know what kind of failover mechanisms they follow
and the reasons for the outage, and how much money they lost due to this?

~~~
asenchi
Well according to returns last year, about $503/revenue per second. $15.9
billion last year.

~~~
dangoldin
I'm not it's accurate to give a $ revenue for second. For me personally, if I
wanted to buy something and the site didn't work. I would just come back in an
hour; not sure how others would change their behavior.

~~~
asenchi
Oh certainly, that was just a figure. I suspect people will just come back.
Still a fascinating number (btw, pulled from Reddit.com, forgot to credit
originally).

~~~
mynameishere
I wouldn't trust that.

<http://www.reddit.com/info/6mbec/comments/c049fo7>

------
astine
S3 is still working. I don't know what's up with Amazon, but it seems to be
just their storefront.

------
brk
Works for me now. I wonder if the outage was related to adding the 3G iphone
to their catalog?

~~~
rbanffy
LOL. That and the addition of the bazillion servers to cope with the sudden
traffic surge the 3G iPhone will cause.

------
gibsonf1
Our AWS web app (EC2 + S3) has been running fine without interruption or
delay.

------
auston
My question is, will a new order that I place today be properly logged...

------
lpgauth
Http/1.1 Service Unavailable

------
byrneseyeview
It's back up.

~~~
mynameishere
It's back down.

~~~
davidw
Weird:

> You have been denied access to this feature because we believe you violated
> the terms, conditions, rules, guidelines or policies of our site in the
> past. If you believe we have taken this action in error, you may contact us
> at ad-help-us@amazon.com.

~~~
me2i81
I got that too.

